# distance from bulb ?



## Slipon (Jan 19, 2013)

was thinking about converting my 600W HPS to a vert. and hang it upside down, will have to remove my cool hood and have no cool tube or any way to fit one ..

now question is, my room is 3x5 feet roughly, will the 3 feet be enough space to keep a plant on both side with a 600W with no cool tube on ? 
will of course use a big fan under the bulb blower air up at my 6" ventilation/filter at the top ..


anybody with experience running a single 600W vertical with no cool tube ? 

Slip


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 19, 2013)

I haven't any experience with vertical growing but either way if i can get a 400 10 inches or less from my plants then I don't see why 3 ft with a 600 shouldn't be ample with the fan in place.


----------



## Slipon (Jan 19, 2013)

yea well remember 3 feet have to keep two plants and the bulb in between, so if I have to keep it Etc. 12" away it only give me 6" for each plant


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeh I see what you mean. Somebody else could probably give you a better answer then.


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 19, 2013)

Would It not be possible to keep a cool tube on it with some modification? Or you could do a vertical scrog.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Jan 19, 2013)

There's a grow journal of a 1k hps vert grow by Sebastien.....something. He says you lose a lot of the heat when you go vert. Go check it out. He also said you can get the light closer to the girls. The heat will naturally rise so cooling the tent should be easy.


----------



## Slipon (Jan 19, 2013)

yea also what I have been reading in my attempt to get some answers, that heat is`t as big a problem, Im just a bit concerned, I guess only way to find out is to do a trail run for myself and see once my SoG is done in a few weeks time..

and have also seen them videos/pics of Ppl. making a Scrog with some net around, will do that nomather what just to shild the bulbs from my plants .. and me


----------



## Slipon (Jan 19, 2013)

dimebag87 said:


> Would It not be possible to keep a cool tube on it with some modification? Or you could do a vertical scrog.



affraid not, unless I buy a new light/ballast or modify the one I have now more then I already did, and I don't like to split it apart 



old 600W HPS boot light, works great, but had to make a DIY hood to make it fit, don't want to do much more then fit a net around the bulb to go vertical, if heat will be a problem I might aswell just keep the hood on and do a normal scrog, just like what I see looking at vertical growths


----------



## dimebag87 (Jan 19, 2013)

Slipon said:


> affraid not, unless I buy a new light/ballast or modify the one I have now more then I already did, and I don't like to split it apart
> 
> View attachment 2486669View attachment 2486670
> 
> old 600W HPS boot light, works great, but had to make a DIY hood to make it fit, don't want to do much more then fit a net around the bulb to go vertical, if heat will be a problem I might aswell just keep the hood on and do a normal scrog, just like what I see looking at vertical growths


Something like this would be a good mixture of the two.

http://www.growroom.net/board/uploads/1244832502/gallery_35921_2463_171079.jpg


----------



## Slipon (Jan 20, 2013)

hehe yea, that is a option, but not what Im looking for, all I need to know is if a 600W bare bulb will be to hot in a 3x5 space and if I have enough space to make a complete circle around it, of course useing some netting and a big fan and my 6" vent at the sealing .. 

but thats for your time and suggestions


----------



## cues (Jan 20, 2013)

I currently U-scrog but want to try vertical soon.
If I were in your position, I would try a slightly elliptical screen, 3ftx3.5x 4ft high and grow 2 plants around it. You should be able to get the screen within an inch of the walls and still leave room for the branches behind it. Screen area around 40ft square. wow! You would normally need an area over 6x6 to achieve that.


----------



## match box (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't know if this is any help but I veg under 400 wat and flower under a 600 wat. The 600 puts out a lot more heat.


----------



## justanotherbozo (Jan 20, 2013)

...you can absolutely run a 600 in a space like that, i know a guy who just finished a run in a 3 x 4 x 6 space where he ran 2 stacked 400s.

...anyway, there's another guy i know named '*Marlo*' who does a thing called 'Wall of Weed' which, simply put, means you put the screen around the perimeter and anchor your plants to it so they can't grow into the light and it works better than a cage around the bulb because it's just easier access into your grow. (if you do a Google for *Marlo* and find his W.O.W. thread he grows in a rectangular space with a sloped ceiling and he also runs 2 barebulb 400s but instead of stacking them, he uses a DIY yoyo mover that moves one bulb up while the other moves down, really cool stuff)

...i'd also suggest if you're gonna run vert that you either remote that ballast of spend the money and get a new one, ...if you sell 1 zip for $200.00, that's your new ballast and socket set.

anyway, here's a few pics to illustrate.

  

peace, bozo


----------



## Slipon (Jan 20, 2013)

ty bozo

found his thread, look nice, gave me some inspiration for sure, think I will mount my light on the wall (like a candle) and place the plants in a horseshoes like shape around it and use some net so scrog em as I like em, like the fist part of this thread more then the last part (like them pics of yours)


----------



## Slipon (Jan 20, 2013)

p.s.

and I don't sell, its strictly for personal use, I could maybe in time buy two 400W and a cool tube and make a prober one, but I don't like to buy new stuff when the stuff I got works, and I bet I could make a nice vertical grow with one 600W just new to me so I have some doubts about heat, light distance and how much the light actually spreads out and how much I can cover in hight aso but I guess best way to find out is by doing it also want to try out a hempy bucket grow so Im in new territory so to speak lets see


----------



## justanotherbozo (Jan 20, 2013)

Slipon said:


> p.s.
> 
> and I don't sell, its strictly for personal use, I could maybe in time buy two 400W and a cool tube and make a prober one, but I don't like to buy new stuff when the stuff I got works, and I bet I could make a nice vertical grow with one 600W just new to me so I have some doubts about heat, light distance and how much the light actually spreads out and how much I can cover in hight aso but I guess best way to find out is by doing it also want to try out a hempy bucket grow so Im in new territory so to speak lets see


...i know what you mean about selling as i also only grow for personal use but i try to think of money i spend on equipment as an investment taken from all the piles of the cash i no longer spend on crappy weed, lol.

...btw, are you at all handy, electrically? ...remoting a magnetic ballast is pretty simple once you get down to brass tacks, ...and there are lots of threads on rewiring ballasts, ...they even sell kits where you can buy just the components and you assemble them into whatever case you have handy, that's how i got my 400CMH and i mounted the components into an old fireproof strongbox i picked up at the thrift store, lol, although i had to cut a hole in it to fit the transformer. ...and the sites that sell kits provide wiring instructions too

anyway, here's a couple pics, of a couple 150HPSs that i remoted out of discarded fixtures and that 400 i mounted in that strongbox.

  

   

peace, bozo


----------



## Kush Killington (Jan 20, 2013)

You should be fine. Just buy a floor can and aim it up from below the bulb.
i got 1600w in a 4x4 vertical (strapped 4 bulbs together) not sure if its safe, but so far so good

Sir KK


----------



## TheKushguy420 (Jan 21, 2013)

I always use my hand...and a remote temperature probe helps, but if the light is comfortable on your skin it's comfortable on the plant.


----------



## Slipon (Jan 21, 2013)

justanotherbozo said:


> ...i know what you mean about selling as i also only grow for personal use but i try to think of money i spend on equipment as an investment taken from all the piles of the cash i no longer spend on crappy weed, lol.
> 
> ...btw, are you at all handy, electrically? ...remoting a magnetic ballast is pretty simple once you get down to brass tacks, ...and there are lots of threads on rewiring ballasts, ...they even sell kits where you can buy just the components and you assemble them into whatever case you have handy, that's how i got my 400CMH and i mounted the components into an old fireproof strongbox i picked up at the thrift store, lol, although i had to cut a hole in it to fit the transformer. ...and the sites that sell kits provide wiring instructions too
> 
> ...



yea your right, I do safe some on "crappy" weed, tho I normally buy Hash, but yea, around 300-400$ a month so I guess I could use some of that on gear  

and sure Im handy, my profession is smithy/metal worker/welder (made the cool hood in 3 lunch breaks) and at work we have 2 electricians that I can ask for help if needed, did also think about splitting the poot light apart, but I see no need as I can hang it all vertical ..


----------



## Slipon (Jan 21, 2013)

TheKushguy420 said:


> I always use my hand...and a remote temperature probe helps, but if the light is comfortable on your skin it's comfortable on the plant.



yea me to, and I have a light meter as well and know about distance/charts for HPS/MH, all I need to know if a 600W placed vertical is to much for a 3x5 space and if I can do it with a bare bulb as my plants wont have more then a ft. from the bulbs


----------



## Slipon (Jan 21, 2013)

Kush Killington said:


> You should be fine. Just buy a floor can and aim it up from below the bulb.
> i got 1600w in a 4x4 vertical (strapped 4 bulbs together) not sure if its safe, but so far so good
> 
> Sir KK



thanks for your reply, then I guess Im ok,since I only will hang one 600W and I do have a big floor Fan I can split apart and use the fan part on the floor pointed up at the bare bulb, and a 6" ventilation/filter


----------



## justanotherbozo (Jan 21, 2013)

...heres a look at how i have my 600 set up.

  

peace, bozo


----------



## Slipon (Jan 21, 2013)

ty Bozo, I will do it much similar, tho the place your second and third pics is taken from will be my wall where my bulb will hang ..

p.s.

how long do you Veg. ? and do you grow seedlings vertical as well ?


----------



## justanotherbozo (Jan 21, 2013)

Slipon said:


> ty Bozo, I will do it much similar, tho the place your second and third pics is taken from will be my wall where my bulb will hang ..
> 
> p.s.
> 
> how long do you Veg. ? and do you grow seedlings vertical as well ?


you're welcome man and i'm still working out my veg time, i'm in a new apartment (8 months now) and i was lucky that it had a nice closet that is just over 4 x 4 x 8 so the perfect size for a 600watt flower room, ...which freed up my 4 x 4 tent for vegging.

...about a month ago i set up a couple of 4ft, 2 bulb T12 shoplights in that tent with 40watt, 4100Kelvin bulbs in them and my veg growth since has been great, way better than expected for a measly 160watts of flouro power. ($20.00 per fixture and $2.00 per bulb)

...and no man, i veg everything with lights in horizontal mode and only switch to vert when i go into flower.

peace, bozo


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Jan 21, 2013)

You have more than enough room. Here's the link for the 1k vert in a 4x4 tent. https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/557123-1k-watt-vert-grow.html
Checkout the vert forum a those guys could be a million times more helpful. Good luck!


----------



## Slipon (Jan 21, 2013)

ahh ok, great, have a 4 ft. T5HO fixture with 6 bulb and mostly 6500K and a few 2700K in it..

will use that in my closed (2x2) and flower in my room, was thinking about removing the shelfs in there to make room to mount the fixture vertical and make new small shelfs for the plants/Cups, not to Veg tho, just to have small nice seedlings ready for the flowering room after harvest to cut of a few weeks in the end..

was thinking about Veg. em for a few weeks with my 600W before 12/12 or use a few weeks to turn down the light hours 1/2 a hour a day untill I reach 12/12 and use that time and the stretch to scrog them a bit, lets see ..


----------



## Slipon (Jan 22, 2013)

I will, only some maylor on the wall it will be facing


----------



## cues (Jan 28, 2013)

I believe this chart is for vertical.


----------



## august west (Feb 9, 2013)

i think you will be okay if you just make sure from the beginning to tie your limbs or do whatever to keep them from growing towards and eventually touching the light.
i have a flower room with one 1000 watt hps, a 400 watt hps , 200 watt halide and two cfls in the back two corners of room and have experienced buds getting too close to all 3 main lights and getting burnt without touching.
if you can keep all limbs at least one foot and a half from touching the light all they way around your circle.
the best way to check is simply use your hand and feel the heat. but for a 600 watt hps i wouldnt get any closer than a foot or foot and a half, because i have had a 400 watt hps burn the shit out of buds at 6 to 8 inches away but had a room full so i could afford the 3 or 4 grams that got burnt. i have had to go in multiple times and tie limbs in various directions to get better light or to get limbs off bulbs.

with the vert light obviously most of the light is coming directly off the sides and thats what you want to get to your plants but if u have limbs that start to grow towards the light u can just weigh them down to reach under the light and may tangle with other plants so you might get a circle of plats all intertwined.

your idea of a setup is what i have been thinking about doing with my next round of flowering plants.
with a vert light hanging in the middle of the room or one long light pole in the middle with plants circling and additional lights around the outside of the circle maybe on the ceiling vertical or suspended down into the middle of the room to get the really strong light from the bulb.


----------



## Slipon (Feb 10, 2013)

ok well, Im planing now, as the rest of my girls is two weeks or so away from harvest, just cut a small clone I had going 12/12 from rooted ..

View attachment 2519451

just a little early smoke 


I will make a horseshoe in there with 7 plant`s, already mixed my soil for my Veg pot`s so its ready



going back to a organic ss agin, did`t like pure coco that much, to much hassle with PH and Ecc, tho out of the 7 plants I plan to grow I will try to make a hempy bucket out of one just to experiment a bit, plan to use some metal net (from work) to LST/train em to stay with in the light (will measure it with my light meter, but also keep em fare enough away so they cant get burned) but the plan is to keep em small and busy with as many Bud sites as possible, hopefully with in a foot or two of the 600W

was at my local hydro store to buy the light mix as my base and got a few air pots really chap (last 4 they had) only paid about 10$



exited how they will work (anybody with any experience ?) 

I will use a normal 12" table fan at the floor to direct air up and my 6" ventilation/filter at the top to vent the hot air out, and a passive intake at the floor (3x4" ducting to light proof it and direct it where I want)


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Feb 26, 2013)

justanotherbozo said:


> ...heres a look at how i have my 600 set up.
> 
> View attachment 2489678 View attachment 2489679 View attachment 2489680
> 
> peace, bozo


hey nice plants bro. What did they yield if u don't mind me askin.


----------

